# Best birthday gift(s) ever!



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey hey!

My wife and my mom paid off my new Glock 30SF sitting at my favorite gun store today and my dad bought me a new Mossberg 835 3½" Magnum. All of this was a surprise to me. I guess I was good this year.

I'll have a range report on the new Glock in a couple days with some pictures, it sure does feel really good in the hand with that new tamed down back-strap though, that much is for certain...

Mark~


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats! Very nice...wish someone in my family was as thoughtful. Let me know if they're looking to adopt anyone.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice! Happy birthday, by the way.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

That's awesome! You should be out shopping for ammo then? Hope you enjoy that new Glock!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ditto on the Happy Birthday!:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats awesome. Happy B-Day btw.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome birthday surprise Mark!!!


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good family...........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great family and I would say they think a whole lot of you too. Standing by for range reports and pictures. :smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy B-day as well. It's a great feeling when someone goes to that much effort just to make you happy, isn't it?

My wife knows a lot more about firearms now, and she has purchased three firearms for me over the past 14 months. All of them were a complete surprise, helped along by a good gunshop guy who knows me all too well.

Before anyone asks -- all her sisters are married....

PhilR.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all the happy wishes. I don't have much of a range report so far, but I can say that I did put about 60 rounds through the Glock so far and it shoots very, very well.

This is the first Glock I've ever shot and before this I was skeptical about the trigger quality. After shooting it a couple times, Glock made me a believer. I'd venture to say the trigger is even better than my USP. Here are some pictures of the new 30SF, paired up with the USP for comparison.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet ! Happy Birthday.


----------

